# The Engineer and the Manager



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Engineer & the Manager

Woman in a hot air balloon realized she was lost. She reduced altitude and spotted a man below. 

She descended a bit more and shouted:'Excuse me, can you help me? 

I promised a friend I would meet him an hour ago but I don't know where I am.'

The man below replied, 'You're in a hot air balloon hovering approximately 30 feet above the ground.. You're between 40 and 41 degrees north latitude and between 59 and 60 degrees west longitude.' '

You must be an Engineer,' said the balloonist. 


'I am,' replied the man, 'how did you know?' 


'Well,' answered the balloonist, 'everything you have told me is probably technically correct, but I've no idea what to make of your information and the fact is, I'm still lost. Frankly, you've not been much help at all. If anything, you've delayed my trip by your talk.' 

The man below responded, 'You must be in Management.' 


'I am,' replied the balloonist, 'but how did you know?' 


'Well,' said the man, 'you don't know where you are or where you're going. You have risen to where you are, due to a large quantity of hot air. You made a promise, which you've no idea how to keep, and you expect people beneath you to solve your problems. 




The fact is you are in exactly the same position you were in before we met, 

but now, somehow, it's my ******* fault.'


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes Mavis I see it everyday.

Gave me a chuckle.

Thanks


DAve p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes it was one sent to me and made me laugh so I had to share it with all my friend didnt I :lol:


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

Very Apt.

Reminds me of that Dog who was an Engineer:

Every time it was kicked it would make Bolt for the door......


:twisted: 

Bob L


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Nice one Mavis.
John is an engineering manager now i know why he keeps getting lost and blaming me :lol: :lol:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

locovan said:


> The Engineer & the Manager
> ............but now, somehow, it's my ******* fault.'


Very good Mavis..... but a bit scarey :wink: 
It sounds remarkably like the final discussion I had with my MD five years ago when I eventually decided had better things to do with my life than be beaten over the head whenever he had a problem :twisted:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

locovan said:


> The Engineer & the Manager
> 
> Woman in a hot air balloon realized she was lost. She reduced altitude and spotted a man below.
> 
> ...


Yep that's how I often feel on here after answering a question


----------



## Otto-de-froste (May 20, 2005)

*Apologies to Sheffield - Just a Joke*

Reminds me of the time a balloonist and his co-pilot left a sight in the Midlands and enjoyed the Derbyshire scenery - until a thick fog surrounded them

The pilot became a little disturbed and asked his co-pilot to assist him by feeling the way

"Ill release some air and drop down a bit, then you can stick your hand out to see if it helps us identify our location" said the pilot hopefully

A little later the co-pilot sticks his arm out into the fog and replies "We're in Chesterfield!"

"How can you tell?"

"I can feel the top of the Crooked Spire!"

"Great" says the pilot "we'll go for another 1/2 hour or so and try again"

Down they go - out goes the co-pilots arm

"We're in Sheffield!" exclaims the co-pilot

"How can you tell?"

"I've just had me watch nicked!"


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It really is one of those jokes that ring true so glad it has made you all laugh :lol:


----------

